# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Bahçeliye güvenmek saflıktır, bu adamdan kurtulmadıkca millet olarak perişan oluruz

## anau2

Bahçeli meydanlarda başka kulislerde başka konuşuyor ve Ülkücü Hareketi Bitirmek için
Öcalan, Gülen, Tayip ve Bahçeli el ele, biz gafiller uyurken Ülke elden gidiyor
Bahçeli ABD hakkında konuşan Ülkü Ocakları başkanını görevden aldığında kime çalıştığı anlaşımıştı.Ama biz hale anlamamakta direniyoruz.Bazıları da hala Fetullah Gülene toz kondurmuyor.Adamın kime neye hizmet ettiği bilindiği halde.Allah bu Millete merhamet etmese bu kadar hainin olduğu bu ülke çoktan çökerdi.Bu PKK Meselesinin arkasında AB, ABD, İsrail ve İran olduğunu biliyoruz.Peki neden, çünkü onlar Türklerin yeniden bir Millenyum daha Türklerin Dünyaya hakim olacağını biliyorlar.Fakat biz bilmiyoruz kendi gücümüzü.Hz. Muhammed ''Türkler Dünyaya 2 defa Hükmedecek'' buyurmuşlardır.Bu gerçekleşecek bunun önünde ne batı, ne kuzey (Rusya), ne doğu (İran ve Çin) nede başka bir güç engel olabilir.Zafer inananlarındır.Turan'ın önünde hiç bir Güç duramıyacak.Türkiye'nin sorunu MHP'dir. Burada ki arıza giderilirse problemler çorap söküğü gibi çözülerek her şey hızla yoluna girecektir.Biz Millet olarak Aleme nizam verecek tek milletiz.Bu milletin önündeki tek engel şimdiki MHP'dir.Ne AKP, ne PKK en büyük tehlike MHP'dir. Sadece ŞİMDİKİ MHP millete ayak bağı olmaktadır.

----------


## anau2

Arslan [email protected]

Erdoğan ve Bahçeli gizli görüşme mi yaptı?
Oslo ve İmralı’da PKK ile yapılan görüşmeler konusunda, siyasiler arasında Tayyip Erdoğan’a en sert eleştirileri MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli yöneltiyor. Öyle yenilir yutulur sözler değil.. Nedense Tayyip Erdoğan, aynı sertlikte cevap vermiyor. 
Erdoğan, 19 Mart 2013 günü, AKP grubunda yaptığı konuşmada Bahçeli’ye cevap verirken şöyle dedi: 
“Sayın Bahçeli, böyle ağır hakaretlerle de hiç bir zaman buradan kendine haklılık çıkarmaya kalkışma. Bu millet seni de bilir bizi de bilir. 3,5 yıllık iktidarınızda bu ülkeye ne kattığınızı gayet iyi biliyoruz. (...) Terörden beslenen, terörden ekmek yiyen, gençlerin kanıyla semirenlere karşı biz mücadele veriyoruz. Kalkıp da burada ikili görüşmelerde, ‘şu yaptığınızı takdir ediyoruz’ derken, kapalı kapılar ardında farklı konuşmak da size bir şey kazandırmaz.” 
Ne demek şimdi bu? 
Devlet Bahçeli, Tayyip Erdoğan ile en son ne zaman ikili görüşme yaptı? Ve bu görüşmede, “yaptığınızı takdir ediyoruz” mu dedi? Böyle bir görüşme yapılmışsa neden kamuoyundan gizlendi? Görüşme yapılmamışsa, Tayyip Erdoğan’a komisyondan böyle bir mesaj mı gönderildi? 
Tayyip Erdoğan’ın konuşmasından çıkan anlama göre bu sorular sorulmalı değil mi? 
Tayyip Erdoğan, konuyu alenen, Meclis’te gündeme getirdiği için Devlet Bahçeli de alenen bir cevap vermeli değil mi? 


***


Bir konu daha var.. Bilindiği gibi Oslo’da da İmralı’da da PKK, Türkiye’den silahlı grupları çekmek için “Yeni Anayasa”da Türklük vurgusunun kaldırılmasını istedi. Esas itibarıyla Yeni Anayasa projesi, Türk Milleti’nin, kendi vatanında bir etnik grup haline getirilmesi projesidir. Tayyip Erdoğan, artık Çanakkale zaferinin şerefini bile Türklere çok görüyor! Bir taraftan da Ermeni ve Rumları geri çağırıyorlar..
Anadolu’da emperyalizme direnecek bir milli yapı istenmiyor, Batı’nın Türklükle bin yıllık meselesi budur.. Erdoğan’ın da Türklükle bir meselesi var! 
Yeni Anayasa için kurulan uzlaşma komisyonu ise dört partinin katılımı ile çalışıyor! Tayyip Erdoğan “Mart sonuna kadar bu iş bitti, bitti, yoksa BDP ile anlaşır, Yeni Anayasa’yı referanduma götürürüz” dedikten sonra farklı bir gelişme oldu...


***


NTV’de Bahçeli’nin “Yeni anayasa için uzlaşma komisyonu 23 Nisan’a kadar çalışsın” önerisinde bulunduğu, Erdoğan’ın da “Mart olmaz Nisan olur. Önemli değil bir ay daha beklenir. Amaç süreci sonlandırabilmek” dediği bildirildi. Bu sözü Erdoğan’ın ağzından ben de televizyondan duydum. 
Oysa Bahçeli, grup konuşmasında “Anayasa için süre tayin edilmesini doğru bulmuyoruz. Komisyonun dağılmaması için üzerimize ne düşüyorsa yapacağız” diyordu. 
“Komisyon, 23 Nisan’a kadar çalışsın” demek, süre tayin etmek değil miydi? Yoksa, bu söz, “Bir ay daha uzatalım” anlamında bir rica mıydı?
Konuyla ilgili 15 Şubat tarihli yazımda “Bahçeli herhalde bu konuya açıklık getirecektir” diye bir ifade kullanmıştım ama 35 gündür kamuoyuna bir açıklama yapmadı. 


***


Üstelik şimdi Erdoğan, “Bahçeli, kapalı kapılar arkasında farklı, kamuoyuna hitaben farklı konuşuyor” iddiasında bulunuyor. 
Erdoğan, Bahçeli’nin “ağır hakaret”lerine dayanamadı da mı böyle konuşuyor yoksa söyledikleri gerçek mi? 
Gerçek veya değil; bu iddiada bulunan kişi, 10 yıldan fazla bir süredir Türkiye’de başbakanlık yapıyor.. Bahçeli, niçin bu vahim iddia karşısında susuyor? 
Ankara’da kapalı kapılar arkasında neler oluyor, milletin kimliği teröristlere pazarlanırken, siyasiler danışıklı dövüş mü yapıyor? 
Türk Milleti’nin ve özellikle MHP’ye oy verenlerin bunları bilmesi gerekmez mi?

----------


## anau2

*İmralı canisine hangi sözü verdiniz?*



Açık hava toplantılarının ilkini Bursa’da yapan MHP lideri Bahçeli, hükümete yüklendi: AKP yönetimindeki Türkiye’de Türk olmak suç Türk bayrağı tahriktir

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, “Milli değerleri koru ve yaşat” konulu açık hava toplantılarının ilkini Bursa’da gerçekleştirdi. İmralı süreciyle birlikte Diyarbakır’daki nevruz kutlamalarını eleştiren Bahçeli, “Meydanlarda bağımsızlığını kazanmış Türkiye, masada paylaşılmak isteniyor. Yurdumuz hainlerin ellerine bırakılmanın son noktasındadır. Dün kovduklarımız bugün başımıza üşüştü” dedi. Bölünme kampanyalarının bir kez daha sahneye çıktığını vurgulayan Bahçeli, şöyle konuştu:


*Bebek katili barış elçisi*


“942 yıl önceki Malazgirt Destanı’nın hesabını soruyorlar. 91 yıl önce Sakarya’da durdurulan düşmanlıklar karşımıza dikildi. Türk milleti kuşatılmış ve milli değerlerimiz hedef yapılmıştır. Etnik bölünmeyi amaçlayan terör örgütü, İmralı canisini barış elçisi olarak göstermiştir. Türkiye’nin üniter yapısı hedef alınmış, Türk milleti AKP belası ile sarsılmıştır. Tek millet, tek devlet, tek dil, tek bayrak ve tek vatan AKP’nin bölücü politikaları ve uygulamaları sonucunda yıpratılmıştır. AKP yönetimi altındaki Türkiye’de “Türk” olmak suçtur. Türk milleti suçtur, Türk bayrağı tahriktir, Türk milliyetçiliği ayaklar altındadır. Buna karşılık PKK baş tacıdır. İmralı canisi ezberleri bozan, umutları yeşerten iyilik meleğidir. Hiç kimse hayale kapılıp yanlış hesap yapmasın. Ötüken ruhu hainlere geçit vermeyecektir.” Bahçeli, şöyle devam etti:


*Neler vaat ettin açıkla*


“Türk milleti çözüm süreci ile çöküşe götürülüyor. PKK aradığı fırsatları AKP’nin kurduğu masada bulmuştur. PKK silah bırakıp, emniyetli şekilde sınır dışına çıkacakmış. Türk milleti yalanlarla oyalanıyor. Sınır dışında yuvalanmış teröristler nasıl ülke dışına çıkarılacakmış, PKK’nın silah bırakması nasıl mümkün olacak. Başbakan PKK’ya neleri vaat ettiğini açıklayamıyor. İmralı canisine hangi sözleri, hangi umutları verdiniz. İmralı canisinin serbest kalması çözüm müdür. ” 

*PKK’lılar dışarıda komutanlar içeride*

Partisince düzenlenen mitinge katılmak için kente gelen MHP Gerel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’yi, Bursa-İnegöl karayolu Turanköy mevkisindeki bir akaryakıt istasyonunda partililer karşıladı. Partilileri selamlayan Bahçeli, bir süre dinlenmek üzere Çekirge semtindeki otele geçti. Bahçeli, daha sonra Osmangazi ve Orhangazi’nin Tophane’deki türbelerini ziyaret etti. Türbelerin bulunduğu bölümdeki şehitlikte de dua eden Bahçeli, buradan mitingin düzenleneceği kent meydanına gitti. Meydanda toplanan binlerce kişiye hitap eden MHP lideri, Genelkurmay başkanlarının “terörist olmakla” itham edildiğini, gerçek teröristlerin muhatap alındığını savundu. Bahçeli, “Genelkurmay başkanları canlı bombalarla yatıp kalksalardı, Habur’dan girselerdi, Kandil’de eğitim verselerdi ve Barzani’nin himayesinde olsalardı her işleri rast giderdi. Yollara mayın döşeselerdi, mesajları alınıp verilir müzakere masasının baş köşesine konulurlardı” dedi. Bahçeli, şöyle konuştu:
“PKK dışarıda TSK içeride. TSK mahkum ve müebbetlik, PKK serbest ve güvencede. Sözde darbe davalarına atfen yöneltilen iddiaların en başında hükümeti devirmek suçlaması gelmiştir. Başbakan ve partisi suçlu ve suçsuz ayrımına gitmeden önemli sayıdaki askerleri zan altında bırakmış darbe yapmakla itham etmiştir. Herkes elini vicdanına koymalı. Hükümeti yıkmak isteyenler kötüdür de devleti ve milleti yıkmak isteyenler mi iyidir.” 

*Selcan Taşçı’nın Bursa notları*

*Engelleri aştılar meydanlardan taştılar*

MHP’nin Milli Değerleri Koru ve Yaşat mitinglerinin ilkine ulaşmak, engelli bir koşuyu zaferle tamamlamak gibiydi. Sabah erken saatlerden itibaren Bursa’ya feribotla geçmek isteyenler türlü bahanelerle bekletildi, uzun süre sefer yapılmadı, Trakya ve İstanbul’un çeşitli noktalarından hareket eden çok sayıda otobüs alana ya gecikmeyle gelebildi, ya da yetişemeyeceğini anlayınca geri dönmek zorunda kaldı. Buna rağmen MHP Bursa İl Başkanı Hasan Toptaş’ın 100 bin kişi kapasiteli olduğunu söyledi Kent Meydanı tıklım tıklımdı. Açık hava toplantılarında ‘profesyonel göz boyama teknikleri’ne başvurmayı bir türlü beceremeyen(!) MHP’liler safları öyle sıklaştırmışlardı ki, alanda nefes almak mümkün değildi.Bu balık istifi dizilimle alandaki sayının 100 bini bir hayli geçtiğini tahmin etmek zor değil. Nitekim miting sonrası açıklanan sayı 350 bindi. Kent Meydanına bağlanan cadde ve sokaklarda insan seliydi. Sadece Bursa’dan değil, plakalardan ve konuştuğum insanlardan anladığım kadarıyla Mersin’den Yozgat’a, Tekirdağ’dan Balıkesir’e, İstanbul’dan Ankara’ya Türkiye’nin dört bir yanından insanlar ‘kuruluş’ ruhunu canlandırmak üzere şehre akın etmişti. Katılımın yüzde 90’dan fazlası MHP’liler, ülkücüler tarafından sağlanmıştı ama alanda yer yer CHP’liler de vardı, ‘ben daha oyumu nasıl AKP’ye vereyim kızım’ diyen ‘ellerim kırılsaydı’ pişmanlığında AKP’liler, BBP’liler de vardı. ‘Neden buradasınız’ diye sordum ‘Memleket meselesi’ oldu ortak cevapları. 
25 binden fazla bayrak ve afiş harcayarak bir gün önceden ‘gelin’ gibi süslemiş MHP İl Başkanlığı Kent Meydanı’nı; ancak gece yağan şiddetli yağmur ve fırtına yerle bir etmiş bütün emeklerini. Hava koşulları katılım konusunda da soru işaretlerine neden olmuş gibiydi. Ama Devlet Bahçeli miting alanına girdiğinde ortaya çıkan tablo insanların yağmura, çamura, soğuğa bakmadan yollara döküldüğünü gösterdi. Başta MHP Başkanlık Divanı üyeleri ve milletvekilleri hemen herkesin alana ‘aileleriyle’ gelmiş olması dikkat çekiciydi; kimi çocuklarını, kimi ana babasını, kimi eşini dostunu toplayıp gelmişti. Oktay Vural, Zühal Topçu, Semih Yalçın, Sadir Durmaz, İsmet Büyükataman, Necati Özensoy, Şenol Bal, Meral Akşener, Şefkat Çetin, Osman Durmuş, Mehmet Şandır, Yusuf Halaçoğlu, Mevlüt Karakaya kalabalıkta ilk bakışta gözüme ilişen isimlerdi. Hepsi coşkuluydu. ‘Bu maya tuttu’ diyorlardı. Bahsettikleri katlanarak çoğalan, ayaklanan bir toplumsal muhalefetin mayasıydı.
21 Mart’ta Diyarbakır’ın sahne olduğu kalkışmadan sonra kameralarını çevirmeseler, Türkiye’ye göstermeseler de herkesin gözü MHP’lilerdeydi. Sadece nicelik değil nitelik olarak da güçlü bir resim verdi MHP. Kitle çok diriydi. O kadar ki MHP liderinin konuşmasının büyük bölümü karşılıklı diyalog hallindeydi. Yüzbinlerce insan bir an olsun susmadı, her cümleyi dikkatle dinleyip, ona göre tepki geliştirdi. Meydanın ‘kopma’ anı şüphesiz Bahçeli’nin ‘Vur de vuralım öl de ölelim’ diye haykıran meydana ‘Onun da zamanı gelecek’ diyerek verdiği işaretti. 
Bahçeli, metin olarak farklı zamanlarda belki daha iddialı metinlerle de çıkmıştı kamuoyunun karşısına ama bu konuşmayı yaparken alana yaydığı inanç, kararlılık ‘başka’ydı. Konuşmayı özetlemek gerekirse ‘Bu devlet Türk’ün ve Türk’ün kalacak’dedi Bahçeli ve ‘Biz bunun için NE GEREKİRSE yapacağız’. 
Bu çapta bir organizasyona basının ilgisizliği de ilginçti. Alanda yazılı basını temsilen Ankara’dan gelen parlamento muhabirleri vardı ama televizyon kanallarının kameraları kayıptı. Bu arada halkın PKK’yı siyasallaştırmak ve meşrulaştırmak üzere medya eliyle yürütülen psikolojik operasyonu kavradığını gösteren çok önemli bir ayrıntı vardı meydanda;
Kalabalık, Bahçeli konuşmasının selamlama kısmında ‘Değerli Basın Mensupları’dediği sırada bütün alanda dakikalarca yankılanan bir ‘yuuuuuh’la karşılık verdi.
Böyle organizasyonlar risklidir her zaman;
Mesajın doğru verilememesi ve mesajın doğru alınamaması riski vardır. Hesaplanan etkiyi yapmaması halinde inanç, heyecan kaybına yol açar.
Dün miting sona erdikten sonra, ellerindeki bayrakları sallayarak, marşlar söylerek dağıldı insanlar; ve esnafın, mitinge gelemeyen Bursalıların verdiği karşılık neydi biliyor musunuz;
Alkışlar! 
Hem de elleri patlayana kadar!

----------

